# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  не формируется справка 2НДФЛ

## natalifed1

Здравствуйте.
1С.7. Упрощенка , релиз 193.
Подскажите пожалуйста-при формировании спр.2НДФЛ прога выдает
СуммыВычетов[Номер]=СуммыВычетов[Номер]+СуммаВычета;
{Глобальный модуль(17731)}: Значение индексного выражения находится за границами массива

Тоже самое происходит и в 1С на ОСНО( релиз 521)
Что это такое и как с этим бороться?

----------

